# Please Help



## kwelsh (Aug 23, 2012)

I am a DVC member and an RCI points member. I booked a vacation for this Christmas in a studio at WDW using my DVC points. I realized I needed more room and booked a 2 bedroom using my RCI points. I was excited at all the space I now had and invited other family members to join us. Then RCI called and said they made a mistake and because my home property is within 30 miles of WDW I can not use my points to stay on Disney property. RCI indicated that one possible solution to this problem would be to transfer my points to an RCI member who has an equal number of points then they could  book the vacation and send me as their guest. Does this seem right? How would I go about finding someone? I am so confused. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## VivianLynne (Aug 23, 2012)

Your RCI Points are Home Resort'ed within 30 miles of Disney?

Or did they somehow figure out, you own DVC points?


----------



## kwelsh (Aug 24, 2012)

VivianLynne said:


> Your RCI Points are Home Resort'ed within 30 miles of Disney?
> 
> Or did they somehow figure out, you own DVC points?


My home resort is within 30 miles.  I do not recall telling RCI I owned DVC points until they called to tell me they would not honor rhe RCI confirmation I received.


----------

